# What can I serve with Stuffed Peppers?



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

What goes with stuffed peppers? I was thinking scalloped potatoes or sour cream potatoes. Is that too much starch, since there is rice in the stuffed pepper recipe?

The reason I am asking is because I have some sour cream I have to use.


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

make a mexican style stuffed pepper and top it with sour cream

Personally stuffed peppers for me are a meal in itself, at most the only thing else I would possibly want is a side salad. Are you putting meat in the stuffing as well?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2009)

You could make an appetizer with the sour cream.  Rice _and_ potatoes...eh.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

deelady said:


> make a mexican style stuffed pepper and top it with sour cream
> 
> Personally stuffed peppers for me are a meal in itself, at most the only thing else I would possibly want is a side salad. Are you putting meat in the stuffing as well?


 
Yes, ground beef.  That mexican idea sounds good!


----------



## Nato (Jan 6, 2009)

Speaking of beef, you could always cut the peppers in half and lay them down so the inside is facing up, then stuff that with the rice (seasoned how you like), and then top that with some of your favorite cuts of beef (cut into smaller strips), I personally really like top sirloin and skirt steak.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

Open-faced peppers...Good idea!!  Man the possibilities!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

I've decided on the mexican stuffed peppers with nice side salad.... maybe a piece of garlic bread.

Can you post pictures in this forum?  I'm just getting used to this.... 

Or, would I have to post the recipe in the beef or menus forum?


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 6, 2009)

I always serve a cesar salad or some other green salad on the side. It's a refreshing balance to such a flavorful main course.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

Mom's stuffed peppers never had rice in them, so I don't use it either.  I always serve them with mashed potatoes and a side salad.


----------



## QSis (Jan 6, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I've decided on the mexican stuffed peppers with nice side salad.... maybe a piece of garlic bread.
> 
> Can you post pictures in this forum? I'm just getting used to this....
> 
> Or, would I have to post the recipe in the beef or menus forum?


 
Yes, PLEASE post pictures of whatever you make!

Your dinner sounds great, Vanilla!

Lee


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I sort of made mexican-style pepper, in that I added a little salsa to the ground beef/rice/tomato sauce mixture. I decided on a small amount of sour cream scalloped potatoes on the side. He likes that, but not in a huge amount. I will post pictures tonight when it's done. We are on the west coast, and it just went in the oven.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2009)

You're still way a head of me Vanilla Bean!  I haven't even started yet!


----------



## JoeV (Jan 6, 2009)

Leolady said:


> Mom's stuffed peppers never had rice in them, so I don't use it either.  I always serve them with mashed potatoes and a side salad.



My stuffed peppers and cabbage rolls both have rice in them, and we have always had either parsleyed boiled potatoes or mashed potatoes.Salad is a given for most meals as well.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 6, 2009)

sliced avacado salad.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 7, 2009)

This is what I ended up making.... mexican stuffed peppers and sour cream scalloped potatoes. The potatoes tasted delicious, a lot better than they look.










_Sorry if the photos are too big._


----------



## Toots (Jan 7, 2009)

This looks awesome - yum!  I might have to try mexican style stuffed peppers - they look great!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 7, 2009)

This was the recipe I based dinner on last night. I didn't use the carrot and hot pepper flakes and added salsa to the beef, rice, sauce mixture. Plus, I laid the peppers on their sides and stuffed them. It was good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mexican-style Stuffed Peppers*

4 medium sweet bell peppers
1 lb ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped carrot
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1/2 cup cooked rice
2 teaspoons chili powder
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon hot pepper flakes 
1/2 teaspoon salt
14 ounces tomato or pasta sauce of choice

-Cut tops from peppers; discard seeds and membranes. 
-Chop enough of the tops to make 1/2 cup. In lightly oiled skillet, cook beef, chopped peppers, onion, carrot, and garlic, until no longer pink. 
-Remove from heat and drain fat, if any. Stir in rice, seasonings, salt, 1/2 cup tomato sauce. 
-Spoon evenly into peppers. 
-Place upright in shallow baking dish, large enough to hold peppers in single layer and pour remaining sauce around peppers.
-Cover tightly and bake at 350°F. for 45-50 minutes or until peppers are tender-crisp.

_I realize this might have to be moved._


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

Some nice fresh, hot, buttery biscuits!


----------



## Constance (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my Mexican stuffed pepper recipe:

Mexican Stuffed Peppers II

6 whole green peppers
2 lbs ground beef (may be half pork sausage)
2 cans fat-free re-fried beans
1-2 cups Pace Piquante Sauce, or your own homemade salsa, drained
1 teaspoon+ cumin 
1 teaspoon+ chili powder
salt & pepper
1 1/2 cups grated cheddar or taco cheese

Preheat oven to 350F.

Remove core from peppers by slicing around stem and pulling it out. Remove any membranes and seeds with fingers. 

Crumble ground beef and brown in skillet or microwave. Drain beef and mix with beans, salsa, cumin, chili powder, salt& pepper to taste, and 1 cup grated cheese. 
Stuff peppers with mixture, leaving a little space at the top. Press remaining cheese into top. 
Bake, covered, until hot and bubbly, about 45 minutes.
**************

Last summer, we grew Big Bertha Peppers, and they are too big and a little long for stuffing whole, so I cut them in half and did them open face, and we loved them that way!

The way I serve Mexican stuffed peppers is on a bed of shredded lettuce with additional Piquante sauce, sour cream and corn chips on the side.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't bothered stuffing peppers whole for years now. Yes, yes, they look cute with their little top hats on, but they always fall over anyway & are a devil to eat that way.  These days I ALWAYS cut my peppers lengthwise & stuff them that way. MUCH easier both to put together & to eat.

As far as what to serve with them, I usually just do a salad & some crusty bread.


----------

